# Should I buy GTX 260 Black or just OC a stock one?



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess my question is how far can I OC a -regular- GTX 260 216? I've been looking at the GTX 260 Black Edition, but on the other hand I like free things and the XFX comes with a free FarCry 2...

So would I be able to OC the 260 to Black Edition levels? I saw somewhere that someone OC'd it to over 700, but I'm willing to pass this off as either a hoax or some crazy abnormality. 

?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

well its kinda true. the sweetspot for this graphics card is 700mhz on the core. Some people have benn able to go a bit higher but not by much.


----------

